# Hopefully a quick one this time - wind up sat dish.....



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Dear all,

Following on from my electrical issues (with the level indicators and gas heater controls), which I still haven't resolved (although I have got the mails water heater working!!) I started sorting some of the other (never ending it seems....) little jobs.

I've got a Wineguard wind up sat dish on the roof. I'm planning to buy one of Snelly's Dreamboxes, so today I thought I'd wind it up. It got about 1/4 of the way up then got very stiff and wouldn't go any further. Rather than risk knackering something I stopped, popped onto the roof and gave all of the mechanism a good dose of WD40 - although nothing seemed seized.

Before I start pulling it all apart, does anyone know if there is a joint in there that is prone to seizing or well known for it? Any advice would be most appreciated as I want to get my Snelly-vision in and installed as soon as possible.

I've also just booked in for a service with the top Mr Dunc for mid Aug on the way to a race meeting at Mallory Park. By the way, if anyone fancies a free day of top club level racing I'll probably have some spare entrance tickets. If I have, I'll put a message on here.

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Paul

Does this look familiar?

http://www.winegard.com/mobile/pdf/2451099 RD4600-4646.pdf

Sounds to me like you might have a problem with your elevating gear or worm gear. These are plastic parts designed to collapse should you decide to drive under low hanging branches with your dish wound up...being plastic they are prone to wear - cheap enough to replace though if needed.


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Linda,

Many thanks for that - much appreciated. That looks like the boy.

Some more investigation required up top then.

Ta.

Paul.


----------

